# Logitech G 15



## Shokran (11. Oktober 2006)

Grüß euch,

ich hab mir die G15 Tastatur von Logitech zugelegt und wollte nun fragen ob einer von Euch eine DEUTSCHE
Programmierhilfe hat, z.B. das verbinden der LCD Anzeige mit TS2 usw...

Ich hab leider nix gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schon einmal im vorraus

Shokran


----------



## F3RR1S (12. Oktober 2006)

glaube es gibt keine deutsche aber TS und WoW lässt sich auch so anzeigen Für TS musste ein Kleines Addon saugen und WOW ist bei der neusten Logi Treibern mit dabei ist aber teiweise verbugt -.- MFG Ferris


----------



## Crowley (13. Oktober 2006)

Schau mal hier: http://www.g15-applets.de/
Dort gibts viele Applets und auch Programmierhilfe, alles in deutsch.


----------



## Bl1nd (17. Oktober 2006)

dankö auch von mir!


----------

